# Name this...



## Tabitha (Aug 24, 2007)

I just received a bottle of fragrance with top notes of coffee that lead to fresh pumpkin & dried leaves, maybe a touch of spice, if so, very little.

What would you cal this? Does Starbucks have a pumpkin latte? Autumn Morning?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Spiced Brew? 
Hot Spicy Pumpkin

hmmm


----------



## Wintersnow (Aug 25, 2007)

I like Autumn Morning.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Aug 25, 2007)

"Morning Coffee In Fall"

Paul.... :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey Paul, I like that name.. pretty cool!


----------



## soapbuddy (Aug 25, 2007)

Coffee in the Woods?

Irena


----------



## dragonfly princess (Aug 26, 2007)

Campfire Coffee


----------



## Tabitha (Aug 26, 2007)

The label on the bottle says sweet pumpkin, it is from soap silly. That is why I am stumpped. Pumpkin is not the 1st thing I smell.-


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2007)

uuuhhh 

Pumpkin Surprise? LOL 

Hidden Pumpkin Patch?


----------

